# Plant ID



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

got this in a package bundle. may you help identify. thanks.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Pennywort.....maybe.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

thanks...google pennywort...and it looks similar 8D


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Yup, Pennywort. Fun plant.


----------

